# She Needs a Name!!!



## GreenAcresFarm (Dec 4, 2012)

This is my new Alpine/ Nubian doe and she needs a name and i cant think of any. I'm personally a guy that names them goat 1,Goat 2 EXT.. but the wife and kids think she needs a name and i don't like the names they have said, So I'm asking Y'all for help! Here is the list of name of the goats we currently have.
We have Sally, Sugar, Candy, Daisy, Belle, Alice, Jackson, Joker, and Balthazar.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 4, 2012)

She looks like a Tabitha to me.


----------



## porkchop48 (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like a Gizmo or Ewok to me.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 4, 2012)

How about Bambi!  Or Ester!


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 4, 2012)

Stella or Luna or Stellaluna


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Dec 4, 2012)

Sister Bertrille... that first photo just struck me of the "Flying Nun"   love those ears!!!


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Dec 4, 2012)

With those ears she looks like a Pippi to me  So adorable!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2012)

StoneWallFarmer said:
			
		

> With those ears she looks like a Pippi to me  So adorable!


That is cute!

I'd wait til you see what her personality is. My kid born here has a tag no of C-1. That's what we call her


----------



## PattySh (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a black and tan doe named Luna and another one named Ginny. She looks like my Ginny.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 4, 2012)

I love PIPPI!  Those ears are so so cute.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm with Southern...wait a bit to see her personality before you name her...it will come one day out of the blue   She looks so sweet!  Our keeper lambs don't get a name until one fits them.


----------



## GreenAcresFarm (Dec 4, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I'm with Southern...wait a bit to see her personality before you name her...it will come one day out of the blue   She looks so sweet!  Our keeper lambs don't get a name until one fits them.


im leaning toward what you said.. she is a lil stinker


----------



## Bedste (Dec 4, 2012)

Thumper or Flower or Copper or PIPPI


----------



## Bedste (Dec 4, 2012)

Alpine/Nubian are they Nalpines


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 4, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> Alpine/Nubian are they Nalpines


A breeders kid(human kid that is) once told me they called them nupines.


----------



## Bedste (Dec 4, 2012)

NUPINES YES

Much Better

I have Saanen/nubians----- Snubians

Can your human kid tell me what to call my Lamancha/Nubian/Saanens?

PIPPI is the best name so far btw


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 5, 2012)

I like Cheyenne, the Indian tribe name because her ears remind me of 
the long hair they had and the long braids they wore in their hair.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 5, 2012)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> I like Cheyenne, the Indian tribe name because her ears remind me of
> the long hair they had and the long braids they wore in their hair.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 5, 2012)

She looks like a Maggie Mae to me... kind of a laid back hippy chick.  She is a beautiful doe whatever you decide to name her


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 5, 2012)

She looks like a Lucy to me.....Lucy, I'm home.............Lucy, you got some splaining to do.....  too cute, I want her...


----------



## bigmike (Dec 6, 2012)

I have one named Goatie, teenage daughter named her....Would also wait and see her personality...


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 6, 2012)

Her personality is a big factor. You need to pick a name that resonates with you  BUT, if I were going to name her two name I would consider would be Tabitha or Rosabelle, they both seem to fit her   ...Though the name that I thought when I first saw her was Elfie...cause she looks like a little elf LOL So cute


----------



## GreenAcresFarm (Dec 6, 2012)

LadyIsabelle2011 said:
			
		

> Her personality is a big factor. You need to pick a name that resonates with you  BUT, if I were going to name her two name I would consider would be Tabitha or Rosabelle, they both seem to fit her   ...Though the name that I thought when I first saw her was Elfie...cause she looks like a little elf LOL So cute


i think she need's a Irish name she is a little trouble maker and climbs and gets in to everything!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 6, 2012)

Bridget


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm liking Pippi because Pippi Longstockings was always into trouble.  The only problem was that Pippi had freckles.


----------



## GreenAcresFarm (Dec 9, 2012)

i took too long so the wife and kids named her "Trouble"


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 9, 2012)

GreenAcresFarm said:
			
		

> i took too long so the wife and kids named her "Trouble"


----------



## SkyWarrior (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 11, 2012)

hahaha, awesome name!


----------



## GreenAcresFarm (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd love to name her "PIA" but i have a Silver Phoenix hen with that name.. she is the biggest pain in the butt


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat (Dec 18, 2012)

I like Jaz (Jasmine) or Izzie (issabelle) or Angel


----------



## lilhill (Dec 19, 2012)

GreenAcresFarm said:
			
		

> i took too long so the wife and kids named her "Trouble"


. There ya go ... problem solved.


----------

